# Resources and advice....



## idbrand (Aug 26, 2010)

What are the best ways to work through this time? I'm trying to get ideas and thoughts to tailor a custom counseling service. What do you wish you knew? 

Please help by sharing your anonymous thoughts. 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/BP3F5Q9 (copy and paste link if it doesn't click)


----------

